# Likes face and body, dislikes hands?



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

So I've had a male tiel for 5 or 6 months who lives next to a cage of budgies and a female tiel as a room mate. I got him from a pet store that didn't tame him, but he was the only tiel there that he got enough attention that he was talking and whistling by the time I met him, and he was only 4 months at the time. Anyway, he loves preening my hair, playing with my glasses, and playing with buttons on my shirt. Every time I take him out of his cage I give him a little kiss, and before he used to bite me if I did that, but now he makes the sound all by himself when I take him out. So, we're pretty bonded. But, I'm not allowed to cuddle him with my hands (Scratch him/ "preen" him). I give him treats a lot, and he steps up almost immediately, but he jumps off after 10 seconds or bites me ( Just touches me with an open beak, he never bites hard enough to even pinch or tickle)

Anyone have an explanation for this?

Thank you


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Many many birds do not like to be given scritches. That part of this you cannot change. If they don't like being petted, you cannot force them to. If you continue to try to pet him then he will lose more and more trust in your hands.

He may be scared of your hands..so I suggest that each time he steps up for you you should reward him with millet. First do this immediately..then have him step up and wait a few seconds before millet, then do it again and wait a few more seconds..etc. Make the amount of time between his step up and the millet reward gradually increase so that eventually there will be no reward but he will still associate your hand/finger with good feelings.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't worry, my Sunny also doesn't let me scritch her. She wants endless scritches from her grandpa though.  I can only cuddle her with my cheeks and kiss her head and back (when she's in the mood to cuddle that is). Where the logic is to this, I have no clue. I think it's just a tiel thing and I have come to accept that this is the way it is.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello. Try this....

With a rewarded step-up offer just a peck of treat every 10 seconds or so, each time repeating the 'STAY'. Hide the treat between pecks so he doesn't focus on it..
Watch his body language very carefully & offer a peck with the Stay command if it looks like he's seen something interesting that may be worth investigating elsewhere. Occasionally say "Stay" without a peck. Your aim is, longer stays for less pecks. 
After a few minutes of practice, allow him to do as he wants with the command. 'GO PLAY', or he might not think the treat is worth the effort.
Break eye contact & turn your back, walk away if you want. 
Resume stay practice after a few hours or the next day if you prefer.. 
Over the next few days gradually increase the birds waiting time between treat pecks. 
Be careful don't allow your bird to train you into giving him a treat every few seconds. 
As you know some birds are quicker learners than others so be patient & stop each session before you & the bird get bored...
You may have to resign yourself to the fact he may never enjoy cuddles.....B.J.


----------

